# Boiler pipe issues



## jchristman.9214 (Oct 5, 2019)

I just fired up my boiler for the winter and noticed this on my pipes. Does that corrosion mean leaks and how would I fix it. I just had the boiler installed a year ago and the boiler itself runs great.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

jchristman.9214 said:


> I just fired up my boiler for the winter and noticed this on my pipes. Does that corrosion mean leaks and how would I fix it. I just had the boiler installed a year ago and the boiler itself runs great.



You are F*cked! 
I would call the licensed plumber you had install that nightmare “a year ago” and get it fixed correctly.

While your at it, you should ask to borrow his years of experience and license so you can post on our forum.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

BOOM goes your boiler..better cut it all out and replace with new, or your in for one hell of a flood.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You need to rust proof your pipes with cosmoline otherwise it will rust through. Order it here : https://www.cosmolinedirect.com/


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Just need to have it treated with some dihydrogen monoxide. I can sell you some bottles to use if you're interested. Just need to find a way to spray it on evenly.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> Just need to have it treated with some dihydrogen monoxide. I can sell you some bottles to use if you're interested. Just need to find a way to spray it on evenly.





hey that stuff is waaay to dangerous for jack wacky the homeowner to use...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Just need to have it treated with some dihydrogen monoxide. I can sell you some bottles to use if you're interested. Just need to find a way to spray it on evenly.


Why not use Hydrogen peroxide? It's cheaper and it's available at the pharmacy.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tango said:


> Why not use Hydrogen peroxide? It's cheaper and it's available at the pharmacy.


Because that isn't the proper way to treat the issue. And how do you know it's cheaper if I didn't mention a price for what I'm selling?


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

Old Post, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it looks like the installer had flux all over his gloves and got it everywhere and didn't wipe it off. I'd hit it with a wire brush and wipe the fittings with a rag dipped in hot water, really hot water. Then keep an eye on it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

KCPlumb said:


> Old Post, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it looks like the installer had flux all over his gloves and got it everywhere and didn't wipe it off. I'd hit it with a wire brush and wipe the fittings with a rag dipped in hot water, really hot water. Then keep an eye on it.


Just so ya know, we generally don't give real answers to the hacks/diy/non-plumbers that show up here.

On the other hand, unlike most forums, feel free to respond to old posts. Plumbing hasn't changed in 100 years and we could use some discussion starters.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Just so ya know, we generally don't give real answers to the hacks/diy/non-plumbers that show up here.
> 
> On the other hand, unlike most forums, feel free to respond to old posts. Plumbing hasn't changed in 100 years and we could use some discussion starters.


I've been getting that feeling by reading the replies. On a couple I almost spit my coffee out!


----------

